# If i shorten my draw length 1/2"?



## b_fitnik (Jan 19, 2016)

*If i shorten my draw length 1/2&quot;?*

By shortening your draw length you will lose some fps so your arrows will hit lower and you'll most likely have to move most if not all of your pins if your anchor point stays the same. If you do have to move your peep, I would suggest putting it in a press so you don't cut a strand trying to slide it with all of that pressure on the string. 

I have my draw length half inch shorter than I measure and it feels much more comfortable for me. I would give it a shot and see how it feels


----------



## shot thru (Nov 18, 2012)

Shortening your draw length is worth trying to see how it feels and it may effect how your back wall feels but it should not be different at 20 and 40 yards regardless of your DL. Could you possibly have been getting fatigued by the time you got out to 40 yrd? When my bow gets jumpy I know its time for a break.


----------



## Scizo (Jan 30, 2016)

Take care of shorten too much your DL. You will pull too much against the back wall and you can get harmed. 

I did it and I got my elbow wounded (golfist elbow) for more than a year...in fact, now leaving the injury. Shooting 1/2" longer to extend my arm has helped.


----------



## jmeyers09 (Jan 11, 2011)

You can try a shorter dl but you also might just have to pull into the wall of the cam harder. If your getting some low shots it needs shortened because your wrist it's pushing the bow down


----------



## garrickt (Mar 30, 2008)

Give it a shot. Your impact will not be that far off. At 20 it may even be the same. 
If you can you should verify that the bow is measuring DL accurately. If it has stock strings I would put money on it measuring long.


----------

